# Let's Talk about Angry Birds!



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, all you Angry Bird addicts--let's dish.

We already learned in the other thread that touching Bluebirds splits them into 3. (Thanks Heather!)

When I started the next level, a little graphic appeared that showed the yellow triangular birds doing something when I touched them.  Haven't figured it out yet.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FINALLY figured it out--tapping the screen gives a power boost so that the bird goes farther or higher, depending on the arc of the shot.  Cool.  There must have been something like that when the bluebirds were introduced.

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

I downloaded angry birds last night.  This reminds me of the blox game that is on WII but much easier on the elbow.


----------



## Pushka

I am totally addicted to this game.  I have finished all levels, and the update a couple of days ago, was only for one level, so am now awaiting another update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, Pushka, you will be our Angry Bird expert, LOL!  I'm stuck on the level I'm on now....

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

There are one or two levels in each that seem impossible. I think on the first stage perhaps level 19 I spent so long. Thank god you can keep playing and don't go back to the beginning!  One time I was stuck on another level for ages at night so I gave up. Next day I got it first time. Go figure!

Apparently it has been rated worldwide as the best game of 2009. So damn addictive though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm stuck on level 21, which is the one that looks like this:








And you start out with a bluebird, then a cardinal, then a yellow bird, then a bluebird, then a cardinal, then three yellow birds..... I have managed to, a couple times, get down to the one pig on the far right side...

Any suggestions?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm stuck on level 21, which is the one that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you start out with a bluebird, then a cardinal, then a yellow bird, then a bluebird, then a cardinal, then some yellow birds.....
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Betsy


I was stuck on this one a long time also. If you google angry birds level X-XX (putting in the level, of course), there are some video shots of the strategy. That helps, but you still have to have an accurate shot. When I quite last night I was starting Level 2-21. It looks to me like there are 3 levels of each game, right? What are the golden eggs all about? They pop up once in a while.


----------



## Sandpiper

Did you buy it for iPad or iPhone?  Reviews / comments say they're the same except for resolution -- but iPad version costs more.


----------



## Jane917

I'm using an iTouch. I have no complaints about the resolution.


----------



## Sandpiper

On a smaller screen (Touch and Phone) resolution is sharp.  If the same 99 cents app is installed on iPad and enlarged, the resolution is slightly fuzzy.

So I bought 99 cents version.  Instructions how to play any place in it?


----------



## planet_janet

This stupid game.  I lost a few hours of my life to it (which translates into going to bed at 2am!) last night after my kids went to bed and my DH was out playing cards with his buddies.  I can't stop playing it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> On a smaller screen (Touch and Phone) resolution is sharp. If the same 99 cents app is installed on iPad and enlarged, the resolution is slightly fuzzy.
> 
> So I bought 99 cents version. Instructions how to play any place in it?


Basically you use the slingshot to hurl angry birds at the pigs. You can aim them higher or lower. Some of the birds have special capabilities; when those birds are introduced, there's a little graphic that cryptically tells you how to take advantage of the capabilities. The bluebirds will split into 3 when you tap the screen, the yellow birds get a jet propulsion burst. Other than that it seems to be trial and effort.

Betsy


----------



## Don From VA

Ugh. Why do I read these forums??

I have things to do before the 'Lost' finale, and I downloaded this game.

These are some angry birds! And I can't stop. Just one more level...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aw, Don, you know you love us.    It's all Heather's fault anyway!

Betsy


----------



## akagriff

Yep.  It's Heather's fault.  ( and Betsy's)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Moi?



Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh now wait a minute! Can't blame me for this one. I got sucked in just like the rest of you. It was somebody else in the app thread.

BTW, if you're really stuck, there's an Angry Birds Cheats app. It has pictures of where you should hit the blocks. I didn't find it very helpful (although it did explain about the different types off birds). 

Betsy, I'm stuck on the exact same one. I've been on it for 2 days now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm getting closer, I get down to one Pig quite often, and I've taken out Helmet Pig a couple times.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

The golden eggs have their own little game.  If you go into the Golden Egg area and select one, another few levels will pop up.  I only tried this after I had completed all levels, so not sure if yo can access this before you have done that?

Whenever I have problems with a level I look at my strategy and change it.  If I was aiming to knock down the front part, I see if I can knock out the back part first, but you can only do that with some of the 'ammo' you get.  Also, do you know you can make the screen micro, by two fingers coming together (usual iphone way), and that sometimes gives you a better perspective on where you can aim for, and also makes the birds fly higher I think, so you can fly over taller structures to get to the areas on the far right.  Helicopter view you might say.

And when in doubt I aim low and try to get to the bottom areas, and hope that starts off a cascade to the next structures.  And when that fails, I turn it off and walk away for a bit.

I have a 20 year old son and this has been a great 'cementer' for us as we compete with each other, in a good way.  He finished first - he said he stayed up all night!  But I got the thing about shrinking the screen and the golden eggs.  He sometimes likes having a geeky mum.

Last night he showed me another game he loves - it is a bakery game, but boy it is stressful and just like work!  I think it is called 'Sprinkles' or something!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, got through 1-21 and am now on level 2....  I used the bluebirds and cardinal to sort of generally take out the formation, then used the yellow birds, low, to shoot through the pig with the helmet and the last one.  Came close many many times before it worked.

I haven't found a golden egg area?

Betsy


----------



## cheerio

I think i need to try this one


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone gotten past Level 3-5? Those redbirds are useless against wood!


----------



## Pushka

Yes, I have finished the lot and am waiting for another update.  Once you get the hang of it it all gets completed quite quickly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, moved through level 2 fairly quickly!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I am on level 3.


----------



## Don From VA

Turning off the sound really improves the battery life.

I keep having the problem where a new level will start, and I will tell myself "Just run through the birds once and then put it away". 

Yeah, right. lol


----------



## meljackson

I'm stuck on the level with the pic with a red mustache or the first level with that particular pig. I think it's 2-21. 

Melissa


----------



## Don From VA

For 2-21, I used the first white chicken to drop an egg on the first pig, making sure the explosion took out the wooden support beams.

Then everything else I used to drop straight down on the top of the pyramid. When it eventually collapsed, the beams fell on the bottom big pig.


----------



## meljackson

Hmmm will have to try that, thanks. Although I can't "make sure" they do what I want them to most times lol. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Thank you Don! I did it, finally. 

Melissa


----------



## ayuryogini

Why, oh why, did I check out this app; my poor dog waited all day for a walk, and we finally went at 10:30; I kept thinking, just one more, all of a sudden it was dark outside.......


----------



## Don From VA

Welcome to the addiction. lol


----------



## planet_janet

I am stuck on 3-2.  I tried to clear this level last night until I went cross-eyed.  I finally gave up, picked up my Kindle, and started reading.


----------



## meljackson

Janet, that's exactly where I'm stuck now lol. 

Melissa


----------



## libros_lego

I'm stuck on 3-5, red birds against a stone house


----------



## planet_janet

Now I'm stuck on 3-21.  I always end up with one pig alive after all of my birds are gone!


----------



## ayuryogini

planet_janet said:


> Now I'm stuck on 3-21. I always end up with one pig alive after all of my birds are gone!


It helps if you can lob the blackbird over the structure so that it lands on the ground & detonates the TNT. then pick off the leftovers with the white birds, easier said than done, it takes a few tries.

Good luck!


----------



## Tracey

I only got my Iphone a couple of weeks ago and we found Angry Birds.  I only have the Lite version but I think my husband has downloaded the full version.  I think I am going to have to now after reading this thread.

Oh and my 3 year old is addicted to "Birdies".  Every single day "Can I play birdies on your phone Mummy/Daddy?"  Seriously I am going to have to get her her own Iphone so she can play it lol.


----------



## Meemo

So the bluebirds split, the yellow have a power burst - do the red birds have any special "powers"?


----------



## akpak

I think red birds are just birds. Nothin' special. Blackbirds are bombs, white birds are "bombers." I keep trying to get a white bird to hit stuff on its "richochet" after dropping an egg...

I'm terrible at this game.


----------



## akagriff

The red birds are a little heavier and the're a little bouncy


----------



## sem

I bought AB for my ipod and finally caved and bought the 64 gb wifi ipad 5 hours and 20 minutes ago. After reading the reviews of AB high def, it doesn't seem to be worth the price. AB for touch is supposed to work on the ipad at 2x (whatever that means). Any advise from you veteran ipad owners? Buy HD @ $4.99 or just use the one I have? (And what is 2x and how do I get it?). Thanks in advance.


----------



## akpak

All the games I've seen at 2x (which means zoomed in to fit the iPad screen) look terrible. Blowing up an iPhone app for the iPad screen is ok for some things, but not for anything graphically rich.

If you like the game, spring for HD versions.


----------



## sem

OK but my pocket book is still reeling from the hit it took buying the ipad. I am trying to be more reasonable and not spend another $100.00 on aps in the next hour or so!! I'm going to buy it anyway!


----------



## kay_dee

I just use the AB iPhone app on the iPad. The resolution is not perfect, but not bad either. I don't see the point in spending another $5 for the same app and it works well IMO. I'd say try it for yourself and see if it bothers you.


----------



## Meemo

Stupid birds kept me up way too late last night (or this morning, to be accurate).


----------



## Tracey

I only just caved in and bought the full version and I can't get past 1-20!!!!  That is so so bad I think lol....anyone have any tips?


----------



## Jane917

When I am absolutely stuck on a level, I google "angry birds X-XX and watch the walkthrough video. Sometimes it helps, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## sem

OOh - good tip. I would never think to google the level. Thanks, Jane917!

BTW I went ahead and bought the full version.


----------



## Tracey

Oh thanks, I would never have thought to google either lol.  Off to google now.


----------



## Jane917

I finally got past 4-14, and am currently stuck on 4-15. I don't understand this game. I have been moving on when the game lets me. Am I supposed to get three stars at each level before I move on?


----------



## VictoriaP

I *REALLY* hate these pigs.



Jane917 said:


> I finally got past 4-14, and am currently stuck on 4-15. I don't understand this game. I have been moving on when the game lets me. Am I supposed to get three stars at each level before I move on?


No, you only need to kill all the pigs on a level before you can move onto the next one. The stars reflect how well you did--points you earned, how many birds you had to use, things like that.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm stuck on 4-21 now.


----------



## libros_lego

planet_janet said:


> I'm stuck on 4-21 now.


Me too.


----------



## Meemo

I've lost sound on my game - and I'm afraid to delete & redownload because I don't want to have to start over.  But I miss hearing my little yellow birds saying "Fire away!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do you have sound in all other places?  You haven't accidentally muted it, have you?  Plus have you checked the game settings?  (I play mine muted all the time, I'll have to go check out the sound effects.)

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Yep, sound is on on WwF & other places, just the birds.  I had turned it off on the game itself but I've un-muted it, still no sound.  It's done that before, but usually it comes back the next time I play.  This time it hasn't come back yet.


----------



## drenee

Thanks to you all I've discovered Angry Birds, and I'm completely addicted.
I did discover today that if I hit the pause it lets me restart that level with all of the birds.  
A couple of times I've screwed up and not pulled back far enough.  My finger slips or something.
So if I hit pause I can catch it before it lands and redo it.
deb


----------



## Pushka

Waiting for an update now so I can go on to more levels.  In the meantime I am going back and trying to get three stars for every level.  I now have my 20 and 25 year old sons totally addicted to this.  I read out this thread to them the other day and they thought it was hilarious.

And yesterday got Angry birds on my new Ipad - now that is truly in your face!


----------



## meljackson

I thought they updated this a couple of days ago with more levels and some other stuff. I could be thinking of something else...

Melissa


----------



## JimJ

I got the update yesterday.  15 new levels, all of them pathetically easy, I beat them all in one sitting. Now waiting for another update.


----------



## Pushka

Hmm, so that update takes you past Stage 3, level 1?  Strange it didnt show as an update for me when I was updating the iphones and registering the IPad yesterday.

Just checked again, and no update for me.


----------



## Anne

The pigs are driving me crazy


----------



## yogini2

My sound also disappeared in the middle of playing.  I am stuck at 3-19.  Do not know how the sound just disappeared.  There is sound on everything else.  Did you ever get your sound back, Meemo?

Kathy


----------



## Meemo

yogini2 said:


> My sound also disappeared in the middle of playing. I am stuck at 3-19. Do not know how the sound just disappeared. There is sound on everything else. Did you ever get your sound back, Meemo?
> 
> Kathy


I did after a week or so - it just randomly started back up. It's a little glitchy though after the update - sometimes it's like the sound gets stuck, and sometimes the birds don't move so well. Actually I don't know if it's the Angry Birds update or that DH updated my phone a couple of days ago. But yes, I can hear "Fire Away" again, hopefully yours will come back too!


----------



## yogini2

Meemo said:


> I did after a week or so - it just randomly started back up. It's a little glitchy though after the update - sometimes it's like the sound gets stuck, and sometimes the birds don't move so well. Actually I don't know if it's the Angry Birds update or that DH updated my phone a couple of days ago. But yes, I can hear "Fire Away" again, hopefully yours will come back too!


I found that my sound had been turned off on the initial screen. I do not think I did it but now I have sound. I was watching some of the u tube stuff from the angry bird app and then that sound went off for awhile. I agree, the update is buggy. 
I am at 3-21 now. 
Kathy


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone managed to get past Level 7-11? I have been there for weeks!


----------



## akagriff

Did you see that there is a big app update today?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine crashes every time I try to play it since the update today...anyone else having this problem?

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I am at the end and waiting for the update to continue.  Will check it out now.


----------



## Jane917

I have not received a new update in the past couple of days.

Last night I finally blasted through Level 7-11. I thought I would never get off that level. The trick is to aim the white bird just below your target, then hit the screen to launch him upwards. If you hit the screen too late, you lose your mark. Too early, you lose your bird.


----------



## Pushka

I received the download last night and am now working my way through the levels.  Maybe it is all the practise but it only takes a couple of tries (sometimes first try) to get through each level.  Aiming for 3 stars on each one takes a little longer.


----------



## drenee

Okay, I don't understand the three star thing.  Some of my levels I've completed only have one or two stars, so how do I get three stars?
deb


----------



## akagriff

It depends on the fewest number of birds that you use to kill the pigs and the number of points you earn for breaking things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine crashes every time I try to play it since the update today...anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Betsy


Mine seems to be working now but I haven't had a chance to try it...

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

What I am finding is that Angry birds has been a little jerky since the update before this one.  Three stars - a combo of the number of birds used to remove the piggies and the number of things you demolish.  I managed to kill off the pigs in one screen with only 1 bird (lucky shot) and there were four birds left over, but still only got 1 star! So I think the demolition carries more weight than the number of birds left over.


----------



## Pushka

Ok that's all done. I wish they would do more than 1 level in the upgrade.


----------



## eldereno

Just got an ipod touch this week and, thanks to you all, I now have Angry Birds on it!  It makes me laugh out loud!!!!!  I thought there was enough enabling going on on the Kindle accessory and books sites but I see that there is even more going on here!  Luckily the games and apps are not quite as expensive as the skins, covers, bags, books for my K2.


----------



## Anne

Does anyone have the HD version of Angry Birds?


----------



## Cobrastrike

Hi, my name is Mark, and I have a problem... Angry Birds is driving me absolutely batty.
After getting as far as I could in the lite version, I couldn't help but splurge on the HD version.


----------



## VictoriaP

Anne said:


> Does anyone have the HD version of Angry Birds?


Hubby and I both do. I'm not big on gaming on the iPhone; I find the screen far too small for me to manipulate easily, so when we first started discussing this game here, I bought the iPad only version.



Cobrastrike said:


> Hi, my name is Mark, and I have a problem... Angry Birds is driving me absolutely batty.
> After getting as far as I could in the lite version, I couldn't help but splurge on the HD version.


Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## Sofie

> Welcome to the insanity!


Insanity is right! I have had the urge, many times, to poke their little pig eyes out at the end when you run out of birds and still have pigs left. I hate grinning pigs!


----------



## Pushka

Does anyone else wriggle a bit when those pigs just teeter on the edge but wont fall off?


----------



## VictoriaP

Pushka said:


> Does anyone else wriggle a bit when those pigs just teeter on the edge but wont fall off?


**shakes iPad**

No, why on earth would you think that? 

**tilts iPad**

"Fall, damn you!"

LMAO--this game is such a bad influence!!!


----------



## drenee

Victoria, you are too funny.  
I have a love/hate relationship with this game.
deb


----------



## Meemo

VictoriaP said:


> **shakes iPad**
> 
> No, why on earth would you think that?
> 
> **tilts iPad**
> 
> "Fall, d*mn you!"
> 
> LMAO--this game is such a bad influence!!!


And taps iPhone like that's gonna nudge them over the edge....stop laughing at me, pig(s)!!!

Yep, indeed I do....the most aggravating is when there's one teeny tiny one left...


----------



## drenee

I hate it when the last pig is getting ready to die, and I have neglected to turn off notifications in WwF and the little box pops up and says such-and-such has taken their turn and I have to start the level over again.  (I know it's a run on sentence).  Sooooo frustrating.
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I hate it when the last pig is getting ready to die, and I have neglected to turn off notifications in WwF and the little box pops up and says such-and-such has taken their turn and I have to start the level over again. (I know it's a run on sentence). Sooooo frustrating.
> deb


It should just pause the game if you "close" the notification - if you touch the arrow (not the circle-y arrow) it will start back up even if a bird is in mid-flight. At least on the iPhone.


----------



## drenee

Okay.  Thank you.  I'll try that.
deb


----------



## anivyl

Can I just say, when I am waiting for something, thanks to betsy, I am now addicted to this game. IT'S ANNOYINGLY ADDICTIVE!!! 

waiting in line.... angry birds.... then I tilt it sometimes going "!!!!do itt!!" to find that someone has cut my line thinking that I am just posing there.

omg!


----------



## drenee

I tilt those stupid birds also.  I've made it through the 3 levels and now I'm going back to do three stars on each level, which is hard.  And the golden egg thing; I'm not sure what's up with that.  I think someone posted about it earlier.  I'm going to have to go back and read this thread and see what's up.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I tilt those stupid birds also. I've made it through the 3 levels and now I'm going back to do three stars on each level, which is hard. And the golden egg thing; I'm not sure what's up with that. I think someone posted about it earlier. I'm going to have to go back and read this thread and see what's up.
> deb


I do not understand the golden egg either.


----------



## kindlemama

Ugh!  Add me to the list of addicts.  I finally broke down and got this game after reading all your posts over the last few months.  I'd tried the Lite version on my iPod and thought it was the most frustrating game ever (quit playing it) -- now I have it on my iPad...and still think it's the most frustrating game ever!     I've literally stayed up all night the last 2 nights playing this stupid game.    Thank goodness for summer vacation!  

Does anyone know if the iPhone version has more levels than the iPad version?  My iPad version only shows up to Level 3 (Danger Above), but some of you are mentioning higher level numbers.  There's also an additional Golden Eggs level.  Apparently every time you get a Golden Egg, you get a new mini game.  I found this info online:

How to get all the Golden Eggs 
Here are the following requirements to get all the Golden Eggs

- Getting 3 stars in the first chapter
- Getting 3 stars in the second chapter
- In the level select screen, tap the sun
- Watch the credits, there's one at the end
- Within any level, go to the help screen. There's one at the end
- Level 1-8, tap the unreachable chest
- Level 2-2, break the beach ball
- Level 4-7, at the very top right of the map (zoom out)
- Level 5-19, it's hiding on the top right of the left tower

I think the iPhone and iPad level numbers are different, because I remember breaking a beach ball but it wasn't Level 2-2 -- hmmm, and looking at my Golden Eggs level, I see that I wasn't given credit for it.     I guess I'll have to go back and find it.

I just found a Golden Egg by accident (on the iPad) that I don't see listed here.  I was in Level 3 (Danger Above), and just for the heck of it I paged all the way to the end to see how many more games were in the level (2 pages of unlocked games).  When I got to the end, I was given an egg, which appeared as a new mini game in the Golden Eggs Level.

Also, the one that's listed above as being at the end of the help screen, I think is a little different on the iPad.  While you're in a game, if you hit pause, then "?," they show what happens when you hit the birds while in flight.  When you get to the one with the white bomber birds, there's a golden egg there.  Just tap on it, and you'll get another mini-game.

To get the one at the end of the credits, press "i" on the home screen and let the credits roll.  Tap on the golden egg when you see it at the end.

I have 5 golden egg so far.  It looks like I need to go back and find the games with the beach ball and the treasure chest because I haven't gotten those.  There are also 2 eggs that I apparently haven't gotten to yet.  (Yay!  Just got another one by tapping the sun on the Level Select Screen. I now have six.)

Also, earlier this morning I went to play AB, and the app wouldn't open.  Heart attack!  I went to the Apple App Store and read some of the reviews, and apparently a lot of people are having trouble with the game crashing.  They said to turn WiFi off, and the game would work.  I tried it, and it did work for me.   Maybe that would help for those of you who have lost sound -- ??  (This is on the iPad version.)  I'm sure there will be a fix for it soon, but in the meantime, I've found I can't live without Angry Birds!     

Edited to add: Just noticed I'm on game 6-12 under "3. Danger Above," which I thought was Level 3.  So the iPhone and iPad versions/level numbers are probably the same.  (Very frustrating level!)


----------



## Cobrastrike

I am now quite frustrated with Angry Birds HD, but not for the gameplay. Rather, it is due to the lack of being able to even load it while connected to wifi. It works fine once I turn the wifi off, but as soon as I put it back on, it won't start.
This just started a few days ago, and from researching the web, it has been happenning to a bunch of people. So if you run into the problem where AB won't load, try turning off your wifi.


----------



## Anne

Cobrastrike said:


> I am now quite frustrated with Angry Birds HD, but not for the gameplay. Rather, it is due to the lack of being able to even load it while connected to wifi. It works fine once I turn the wifi off, but as soon as I put it back on, it won't start.
> This just started a few days ago, and from researching the web, it has been happenning to a bunch of people. So if you run into the problem where AB won't load, try turning off your wifi.


I am having the same problem with my 3G when it on I cannot Play Angry Birds HD. It just been the last couple of days that I have had that problem.


----------



## Jane917

Are the Angry Birds complaints specific to iPad? I play it everyday on my iPod Touch, and have had no problems.


----------



## Anne

Jane917 said:


> Are the Angry Birds complaints specific to iPad? I play it everyday on my iPod Touch, and have had no problems.


I have angry Birds on my ipad this is the first time I cannot play it when I have my 3g on.


----------



## Cobrastrike

There's a new update available today for the ipad. Hopefully this will solve the crashes. Will post what happens after update is installed.


----------



## Cobrastrike

Looks like all is well again in angry bird land. Off to kill some pigs!


----------



## Anne

Cobrastrike said:


> Looks like all is well again in angry bird land. Off to kill some pigs!


I just update angry birds too. All is well in bird land for me too .


----------



## yogini2

I received a golden egg when I broke the bottom balloon at 6-14.  That's the level I'm currently stuck at.  I usually have a good idea on how to win, but I can't seem to aim or time things right.  I pretty much bungle my way into eventually winning.
Kathy


----------



## Cobrastrike

That's the thing about this game...try long enough and eventually something will work.


----------



## Cardinal

I've been trying to get three stars on each level and started level 2-2 back in July.  I finally got three stars on it!  I was playing this game daily but after trying hundreds of times and not getting three stars I started playing less and less.  Today I turned on the game and on my first try and got three stars.  Finally!  

The difference was the first bird took out three pigs which has never happened before, but I aimed it the same way I have a lot of the other times.  Seems pretty random.


----------



## drenee

Cardinal, how funny.  I had not played Angry Birds for quite a while either and decided to give it a try today.  
I made it through three levels before giving up again for the day.  I'm not sure I have the patience to try for three stars on each level, and I'm not sure I could figure out how to do it.  I have a tough time beating the levels as it is.
deb


----------



## GinnyB

Hubby and I just got Angry Birds yesterday. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## drenee

^^^^^hahahahaha.


----------



## Cindy416

I have the HD version on my new 64 GB iPad, as well as the regular version on my iPhone. I LOVE this game. I've gotten to the point that I'm now trying to get 3 stars on every game in every level. (I'm so competitive that I have to do this, even if no one else will know or see it. Geesh.)  When I look at my screen for each level, it drives me crazy if nearly all have 3 stars, but not all. I have SO much that I need/want to do, too, but AB just won't leave me alone.


----------



## GinnyB

my brother is doing 3 stars on each level. at that rate, i'll be 95 when i finish!

darn pigs laugh at me!


----------



## Cindy416

GinnyB said:


> my brother is doing 3 stars on each level. at that rate, i'll be 95 when i finish!
> 
> darn pigs laugh at me!


We raised hogs for 35 years, and they were truly a 24/7 pain in the neck (and other parts). Maybe that's why I love finishing them off in AB with a vengeance.


----------



## yogini2

I'm also trying to get three stars on all levels.  So far I've done that on level 1 and level 11.  Missing a few or a bunch in all the other levels.  Very hard.  Very frustrating.  I can't aim those yellow birds very well.  Overshoot a lot.  Yes those grinning, laughing pigs really get on my nerves.  Eventually they will all die. Bwahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## drenee

I have to mute the pigs after a while because they make me crazy!!!
I am very impressed that you can get 3 stars.  I have't been able to figure that part out yet.
deb


----------



## yogini2

drenee said:


> I have to mute the pigs after a while because they make me crazy!!!
> I am very impressed that you can get 3 stars. I have't been able to figure that part out yet.
> deb


Yes. Muting the pigs is a good idea and easier to concentrate. I go to youtube and see what the pros did to get three stars. Even then it takes awhile. I like to figure it out myself first, but if after many attempts I still only get two stars, I go check out you tube. You can go to you tube, input "angry birds walkthrough level 10-8. or whatever. See where you are supposed to hit to get maximum hits. Sometimes its not the way you think. Good luck.


----------



## drenee

I have goggled several levels.  Like you, I like to try myself first.  But even with the help I can never seem to figure out how to get all the stars.  I also feel the goggle helps show the birds having capabilities I've never been able to illicit from them.
deb


----------



## talleylynn

Yup. I'm another Angry Birds addict. Been working and working on getting 3 stars on the first level. Then, thanks to all of you, I discovered I could go on to the second level without completing the 3 stars. The game certainly doesn't make that obvious.

A month ago I needed to entertain my granddaughter for a little while I was talking to her parents. I handed her my ipod with angry birds and she was mesmerized. Now every time I see her she asks to play angry birds. She has decided she wants an ipod and angry birds for Christmas this year. As much as we all tell her that probably won't happen, she has it all figured out - she's taking it to Santa! What do you do with a 5 year old addict?


----------



## Meemo

I was channel surfing recently & saw Jon Hamm on a late night show (Craig Ferguson I think) - and found yet another reason for my continuing love for him....he's dreamy, he's funny, AND he plays Angry Birds!


----------



## MmmmBalf

My 3 year old is addicted to this game, LOL.  He plays it on our iPhones.  He calls it "chicken bomb."  First thing he says every morning when he comes into our room is "play chicken bomb on your phone mum?"  It's amazing how he's worked it all out.  Maybe I should give it a go sometime.  

Michael.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm up to level 2-12 now; getting three stars on this level looks like it will take awhile.  I've found less than half a width of a hair makes a huge difference on the path the bird takes, it can be very hard to get it precisely where you want it, at least the iPhone/iPod version.

My sound had given out on Angry Birds.  The sound is on for the phone, and I've tried toggling the Angry Birds mute/sound button to no avail.


----------



## 911jason

Add me to the list of addicted bird slingers... I love this game! Stuck to the three star rule for the first world, but gave up after that. I figure I'll just go back and try to improve my scores after I've completed all the levels. I'm in world 5 somewhere now, I think.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm not normally much of a game player so I'm a little surprised to find myself addicted to this. (I should never have allowed myself to be enabled - I should know better by now!) I'm not worrying about getting three stars though, I'm just glad to get through some levels at all! I'm playing on both my iPod and my iPad and it's a shame you can't sync the two (I presume you can't anyway) as it's annoying having to replay levels you've already done - especially if it's one you struggled with. I think they're slightly different versions too as I'm sure some of the levels are different, though I haven't done a side by side comparison.


----------



## Don From VA

If you haven't sync'd with iTunes for a bit, there is an update for AB that adds another 15 sub-levels.

At least for the iPad version anyways.


----------



## talleylynn

This game is sooooooo frustrating! I am stuck on level 2 #14. I just can't get all the pigs on the bottom. Grrr. And now you're telling us there are new levels of frustration.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ten things you probably didn't know about Angry Birds:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/8058622/Angry-Birds-10-things-you-probably-didnt-know.html


----------



## yogini2

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ten things you probably didn't know about Angry Birds:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/video-games/8058622/Angry-Birds-10-things-you-probably-didnt-know.html


Loved this. Trying to figure out what angry bird toy I would get. Definitely not a pig. I'm tired of the laugh and those smirks on their faces when I lose. Maybe the yellow bird or the red bird.


----------



## GinnyB

I read all the names of the creators and wondered what country they were from. Who could create such frustrating game!!! ha ha ha I have hit 3 stars easily. I think it's the fewest number of birds aka hits it takes to wipe out the pigs. I've done several one-shot kills - bingo - automatic 3 stars. 

Part of the game is to figure out where the kill mark is. If you figure that out, you'll win that level. Some are direct hits at the left base. Others are lobs over the top. Some require repeated hits at the far right. 

Use your sling as a guide as to where to line up the bird. I've actually shot my bird backwards! That's really frustrating.


----------



## Linjeakel

Whenever there's a boulder teetering on the edge, about to fall onto a pig, or there's an edifice wobbling like crazy but just managing to stay upright, am I the only one who shakes their phone/pad in frustration in an effort to make it fall? I've caught myself doing this quite a few times. Sadly it doesn't work!!


----------



## 911jason

Hahahaha! I do the same exact thing! I keep tipping my iPod over to try to use the accelerometer to help me out! How funny, glad I'm not the only retard! =)


----------



## Cardinal

I give my iPhone a helpful shake as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm a shaker/tipper too   not as easy on the iPad though.


----------



## Cindy416

911jason said:


> Hahahaha! I do the same exact thing! I keep tipping my iPod over to try to use the accelerometer to help me out! How funny, glad I'm not the only retard! =)


Same here. The accelerometer works on Labyrinth, and I keep thinking it should work on AB. Guess that might make the game a bit too easy, though. I haven't run into anything as addictive as AB since I discovered Azkend HD. I finally worked my way through that, with a star on every step. Wish they would add more paths to that game.


----------



## GinnyB

Instead of calling it Angry Birds, it ought to be called Angry Users!

Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Cardinal

GinnyB said:


> Instead of calling it Angry Birds, it ought to be called Angry Users!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrr!


The worst is when a pig or a boulder is falling and the game cuts them off in motion and goes to your score and you don't complete the level!    

The game cheats.


----------



## Lyndl

I have to admit to shaking, or tilting the iPad too.


----------



## SusanCassidy

There is an "Angry Birds Halloween" out now.  I have to try that one - I love Halloween!  The screen shots in the app store look really cute.


----------



## Cindy416

SusanCassidy said:


> There is an "Angry Birds Halloween" out now. I have to try that one - I love Halloween! The screen shots in the app store look really cute.


It's really cute. All I need is another Angry Birds game to get sucked into. (I bought it for both my iPad and my iPhone first thing this morning.)


----------



## 911jason

Have any of you tried "Cut The Rope"? Very addictive in a similar way, trying to get 3 stars on every level so far and it hasn't gotten too difficult yet.


----------



## Cardinal

I downloaded the free version but haven't tried it yet.  Just what I need, another three star game, lol.


----------



## GinnyB

It sometimes requires two hands and with my recent shoulder surgery, it ain't gonna happen. I can't get the darn gizzy into his mouth - let alone garner 3 stars along the way! I have the lite version - fun.


----------



## Cardinal

There is now a Halloween theme Angry Birds.  

Ginny B, hope you recover quickly.


----------



## TLM

Yes, I tip and shake the phone also.  

My son "accidently" downloaded the pay version.  He completely solved it in less than a week.  I is on my phone so he only get access to it on weekends.


----------



## 911jason

I finished all of the available levels, and went back to start trying for 3 stars on all the levels. Wow. Talk about an exercise in frustration!


----------



## Linjeakel

911jason said:


> Have any of you tried "Cut The Rope"? Very addictive in a similar way, trying to get 3 stars on every level so far and it hasn't gotten too difficult yet.


You just had to mention it, didn't you - and I just had to try it, didn't I? So thank you for that 911jason, just what I needed - _another_ game to get addicted to!


----------



## 911jason

Linjeakel said:


> You just had to mention it, didn't you - and I just had to try it, didn't I? So thank you for that 911jason, just what I needed - _another_ game to get addicted to!


Hahaha! My little ones love watching me play that game when we're sitting in the car waiting for mom to come out of a store or something. They crack up when the little monster guy makes the sad face if he loses the candy!


----------



## monkeyluis

Cut the rope is a fun game too. My son loves it. And angry birds Halloween is awesome. Though I wish it was an add-on for angry birds OG so that I can have one app. Oh well. Still worth it.


----------



## Cindy416

911jason said:


> I finished all of the available levels, and went back to start trying for 3 stars on all the levels. Wow. Talk about an exercise in frustration!


I finally got 3 stars on all of the levels in Angry Birds HD and Angry Birds Halloween HD, but haven't quite finished with the golden eggs. Geesh. I'll be so glad when I complete everything. (I'm such an overachiever. Can you tell?)


----------



## J R Lankford

This game takes up way too much of my writing time.  Luv it!  Presently stuck on level 3, game 2.

Jamie


----------



## Cardinal

Cindy416 said:


> I finally got 3 stars on all of the levels in Angry Birds HD and Angry Birds Halloween HD, but haven't quite finished with the golden eggs. Geesh. I'll be so glad when I complete everything. (I'm such an overachiever. Can you tell?)


Impressive!

I completed three stars for all levels of Poached Eggs in Angry Birds and got three stars in Halloween up until 2-5.


----------



## Cindy416

Cardinal said:


> Impressive!
> 
> I completed three stars for all levels of Poached Eggs in Angry Birds and got three stars in Halloween up until 2-5.


You're not far from having them all. Way to go! The only thing that I don't have is a golden egg, the second from the right on the top row. I have everything else, and have done the games on levels one and two of the golden eggs games. (I suppose there's a possibility that another game will pop up when/if I find the egg. Of course, maybe Im not missing an egg, but I doubt that the bird's footprint is supposed to be there when the game is finished.)


----------



## Cardinal

I still have oodles to go, but that is amazing you have all but that last golden egg.  I have some of the golden eggs, but not the one you are missing.  Maybe it is part of the next update...


----------



## Cindy416

Cardinal said:


> I still have oodles to go, but that is amazing you have all but that last golden egg. I have some of the golden eggs, but not the one you are missing. Maybe it is part of the next update...


I'd like to think that it's not anywhere in the game, but you'd think I could find it somewhere. I've even googled (Swagbucked, actually) it, and can't find a reference to it. I have so many other things that I need to do that I can't believe I'm trying so hard to find a golden egg.


----------



## kindlemama

Cindy416 said:


> I'd like to think that it's not anywhere in the game, but you'd think I could find it somewhere. I've even googled (Swagbucked, actually) it, and can't find a reference to it. I have so many other things that I need to do that I can't believe I'm trying so hard to find a golden egg.


I seem to have the one you're talking about, but I have no idea where I got it.  I have 17 golden eggs (there are 2 on page 2). Do you know how many there are supposed to be total?

I've gotten 3 stars on all the levels of the original AB, but man, the Halloween version is kicking my butt! I've beaten all the games, but still only have 2 stars on 9 of them -- it's driving me nuts!  I'm impressed that you've gotten 3 stars on all!

Edited to add: Do you know what egg number it is? Try this: 



 It has all the egg locations 1-15. Sixteen and 17 are probably the ones on the second page, so the one you're looking for should be there. : ) Good luck!


----------



## Cindy416

kindlemama said:


> I seem to have the one you're talking about, but I have no idea where I got it.  I have 17 golden eggs (there are 2 on page 2). Do you know how many there are supposed to be total?
> 
> I've gotten 3 stars on all the levels of the original AB, but man, the Halloween version is kicking my butt! I've beaten all the games, but still only have 2 stars on 9 of them -- it's driving me nuts!  I'm impressed that you've gotten 3 stars on all!
> 
> Edited to add: Do you know what egg number it is? Try this:
> 
> 
> 
> It has all the egg locations 1-15. Sixteen and 17 are probably the ones on the second page, so the one you're looking for should be there. : ) Good luck!


Thanks! I have both of the eggs on the second page, and will check out the YouTube link. (My guess is that the egg I'm missing was from somewhere earlier in the game, when I really had very little idea what the golden eggs were about.)


----------



## kindlemama

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks! I have both of the eggs on the second page, and will check out the YouTube link. (My guess is that the egg I'm missing was from somewhere earlier in the game, when I really had very little idea what the golden eggs were about.)


It sure would make things a heck of a lot easier if they numbered the eggs.

Good luck! I'm sure it's driving you crazy not having that last egg. lol : )


----------



## Cindy416

kindlemama said:


> It sure would make things a heck of a lot easier if they numbered the eggs.
> 
> Good luck! I'm sure it's driving you crazy not having that last egg. lol : )


It sure is!  The other thing that's driving me crazy is that there's an egg that has the big bird's head on the right side (when you click on the egg). I can get the bird's beak open and can see the star when his mouth is open, but I can't get the star to do anything when I click on it. Grrrr. ;-)


----------



## kindlemama

Cindy416 said:


> It sure is!  The other thing that's driving me crazy is that there's an egg that has the big bird's head on the right side (when you click on the egg). I can get the bird's beak open and can see the star when his mouth is open, but I can't get the star to do anything when I click on it. Grrrr. ;-)


Hmm...my star is gone (his mouth is empty) -- I don't remember what I did. On the page with all the eggs, do you have a star on that one, or is it still a plain egg? Maybe you don't need to do anything but open the beak -- ?


----------



## Cardinal

Are you awesome Angry Bird players using the iPhone or iPad version?


----------



## yogini2

I'm happy that some people can get all three stars.  I've wasted what seems like half my life now trying to get to the three star level for all of them. On four levels, I have all three.  Others not.  I can't seem to aim those yellow birds right, I'm always messing up.  I'll launch them in the air and who knows how close I come to doing what I intended.  I can't seem to do it with any accuracy.  It's interesting that some days I'll go back to one that I've tried eons to get three stars on  and then get them on the first try.  Go figure.  kathy


----------



## Cindy416

Cardinal said:


> Are you awesome Angry Bird players using the iPhone or iPad version?


I have used both, but have finished the iPad version of both, with 3 stars on everything and stars on all eggs. Found the last golden egg, too. Whew! . It's sad to admit this, but I'm 60 years old. You'd think I could be a bit less competitive w/myself.


----------



## monkeyluis

Cardinal said:


> Are you awesome Angry Bird players using the iPhone or iPad version?


Both. Just depends on my mood. Halloween only on iPhone though.


----------



## akpak

Ahem....

http://angrybirds.myshopify.com/


----------



## kindlemama

There's supposed to be a free Christmas update around December 12.  Can't wait! : )


----------



## kindlemama

The Christmas update is available now!  It's a free add-on to the Halloween version (following a "seasons" theme).  Enjoy!  : )

Edited to add: It's apparently an Advent calendar -- you can only do one screen a day, working up to 25.


----------



## Cindy416

It's adorable, for what it's worth!


----------



## Linjeakel

If you didn't buy the Hallowe'en one, you can still get the Christmas one, but you have to buy it.

EDIT - I bought the Christmas one and it has the Hallowe'en one included.


----------



## 911jason

Linjeakel said:


> If you didn't buy the Hallowe'en one, you can still get the Christmas one, but you have to buy it.
> 
> EDIT - I bought the Christmas one and it has the Hallowe'en one included.


If you have an Android phone, the Seasons game is available for free... so is the full regular game if you haven't picked that up yet either.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

911jason said:


> If you have an Android phone, the Seasons game is available for free... so is the full regular game if you haven't picked that up yet either.


Thanks for the info. I just downloaded it after reading your post. That's cool that we got it for free.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

monkeyluis said:


> Both. Just depends on my mood. Halloween only on iPhone though.


Same here.

And I love the Christmas add-on!


----------



## Anne

Does anyone know if the Big Fat Redbird does anything?


----------



## Cindy416

Anne said:


> Does anyone know if the Big Fat Redbird does anything?


It doesn't do anything special, but it relies on it's girth to smash things.


----------



## Anne

Cindy416 said:


> It doesn't do anything special, but it relies on it's girth to smash things.


Thanks


----------



## Linjeakel

Anyone else finding the Christmas Advent games really tough, or is it just me?


----------



## Anne

Linjeakel said:


> Anyone else finding the Christmas Advent games really tough, or is it just me?


I am having a hard time with some of them.


----------



## Cindy416

So far, I have 3 stars on all except for level 17 or 19, not sure, as my iPad isn't here in the computer room.  Love Angry Birds!


----------



## Cardinal

I haven't upgraded Halloween yet.

I really like the Halloween theme and sound fx in the menus.  If I upgrade, will I still have those when I am in the Halloween section?


----------



## kindlemama

I've gotten 3 stars on all the levels, but mostly just by luck.  I thought some of the Halloween levels were kind of tough too.



Cardinal said:


> I haven't upgraded Halloween yet.
> 
> I really like the Halloween theme and sound fx in the menus. If I upgrade, will I still have those when I am in the Halloween section?


Yes, the Halloween game stays intact; the Christmas is just a free add-on. : )


----------



## kindlemama

A new update for (the original) Angry Birds is out now!


----------



## lindakc

Linjeakel, you're not alone.  Some of the Christmas ones are tough.....I'm stuck on #16 so it may never be Christmas on my iPad


----------



## Linjeakel

lindakc said:


> Linjeakel, you're not alone. Some of the Christmas ones are tough.....I'm stuck on #16 so it may never be Christmas on my iPad


LOL I know the feeling. On the regular AB I found it easy to succeed at each level even if I only got one star, though I've since gone through and managed to get three stars on most of them. The Christmas one though, after getting three stars fairly easily on the first few days, as the month has gone on, I've found it increasingly difficult to to even get one! I get there in the end, but not until after many, many tries.


----------



## GinnyB

Linjeakel,

I feel like your avatar looks!!!! (Love it!!!!)


----------



## Linjeakel

GinnyB said:


> Linjeakel,
> 
> I feel like your avatar looks!!!! (Love it!!!!)


He's so cute, isn't he? It was a pic on a birthday card my brother sent to me many years ago, which I scanned and kept.


----------



## kindlemama

Did everyone see the Angry Birds HD Free and the Angry Birds Seasons HD Free for iPad?  They're different from the purchased games (and the original Lite version).


----------



## R. M. Reed

I thought this game was only for iPad, but I decided to try it on my iPod touch. It works, but the programmers clearly didn't know anyone still owned a first gen iPod touch like mine. They put in a way to turn off the sound but no volume control. The music is way too loud in my earphones, so I have been playing it without sound. I hope I am not missing anything important that way. Anyway, I have found it addicting, if silly. I keep wondering why, since they're birds, do they need to be launched instead of flying? I know, it's game logic, not reality.


----------



## Cindy416

Just saw on Twitter that Angry Birds Valentine Edition is now available, which is great because I've nearly completed all of the new sections of Level 13. Woohooo!

http://www.padgadget.com/2011/02/07/angry-birds-valentine-edition-available-now-ipadiphone/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+padgadget+%28PadGadget%29&utm_content=Twitter


----------



## KindleGirl

The Valentine version was a free update that I got last night. If you already own the Seasons version, then there should be an update waiting for you.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm stuck on Level 12, but thanks to someone here who said tapping the screen made three birds out of one. I never would have figured that out on my own.


----------



## Cindy416

R. Reed said:


> I'm stuck on Level 12, but thanks to someone here who said tapping the screen made three birds out of one. I never would have figured that out on my own.


I'm assuming that you're talking about the tiny little bluebird. I still keep trying to get the smaller red bird to do something other than just hit things.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Cindy416 said:


> I'm assuming that you're talking about the tiny little bluebird. I still keep trying to get the smaller red bird to do something other than just hit things.


The little bird splits into three when I tap, but the larger red one doesn't. I still can't get all three pigs in that level, but I keep trying.


----------



## Cindy416

R. Reed said:


> The little bird splits into three when I tap, but the larger red one doesn't. I still can't get all three pigs in that level, but I keep trying.


You know about the egg that drops and egg when you tap it and the egg (shell?and then flies off at super speed at about a 60-65 degree angle, don't you?


----------



## R. M. Reed

I haven't seen any eggs, except in the opening animation.


----------



## Cindy416

R. Reed said:


> I haven't seen any eggs, except in the opening animation.


I guess the egg I'm talking about is really a chicken. It's the only white bird.


----------



## kindlemama

For those of you who may have missed it (like me), here's how to get a special football-shaped golden egg. It was part of the Super Bowl promo for Angry Birds Rio (the movie).

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/02/secret-angry-birds-super-bowl-code-revealed

Note: You do have to be up to Level 13-12 (or beyond) in order to do this.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I realized last night that I'm not on level 12, I'm on game 12 of the first level. So I have a long way to go. And I'm still stuck.


----------



## MissStar

I have to say...when I saw this thread I had no idea y'all were talking about a game.  I thought you were just discussing crazy, angry RL birds. LOL


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have seen angry birds in real life. I saw a mother bird dive bombing people who came too close to her nest. Also, mockingbirds, who are very aggressive, chasing a cat away and other times a hawk which was much larger than themselves.


----------



## kindlemama

R. Reed said:


> I realized last night that I'm not on level 12, I'm on game 12 of the first level. So I have a long way to go. And I'm still stuck.


Hang in there! As you do each screen over and over (and over!), you'll see different things you can try and you'll eventually get all those darn pigs!


----------



## MissStar

R. Reed said:


> I have seen angry birds in real life. I saw a mother bird dive bombing people who came too close to her nest. Also, mockingbirds, who are very aggressive, chasing a cat away and other times a hawk which was much larger than themselves.


Me too. I used to get dive bombed every day outside my house where a very angry mama bird lived. Now...I have a strong dislike for all birds.


----------



## Lyndl

R. Reed said:


> I realized last night that I'm not on level 12, I'm on game 12 of the first level. So I have a long way to go. And I'm still stuck.


What I do if I get stuck on a level is completely change what I'm doing. For a long time I would just keep doing the same moves over and over until I realised that it just wasn't going to work.Try shooting the first bird at something else, or on a different angle.


----------



## skyblue

My son and I love this game.  We even purchased one of the stuffed pig toys.  It is so cute!


----------



## Cardinal

I thought it was pretty funny, this morning I was looking at Amazon's brands new App store and there was already over a thousand reviews for Angry Birds Rio.


----------



## bamboolemur

Cardinal said:


> I thought it was pretty funny, this morning I was looking at Amazon's brands new App store and there was already over a thousand reviews for Angry Birds Rio.


Yup. People love their games and their birds. You put those 2 things together and boom!!


----------



## JCBeam

Cardinal said:


> I thought it was pretty funny, this morning I was looking at Amazon's brands new App store and there was already over a thousand reviews for Angry Birds Rio.


I bought it for iTouch; it's GREAT! The graphics are OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I was all set to purchase Angry Birds until I saw all the one-star reviews saying that the latest upgrade includes advertisements that run during the game play.

No thanks. If I'm paying for an app, I don't expect ads.

Mike


----------



## Cindy416

jmiked said:


> I was all set to purchase Angry Birds until I saw all the one-star reviews saying that the latest upgrade includes advertisements that run during the game play.
> 
> No thanks. If I'm paying for an app, I don't expect ads.
> 
> Mike


I love it and don't even mind the ads. For the original $4.99 (?) that I paid last fall, I get Angry Birds on my iPhone and iPad, as well as the Angry Birds seasonal games (which are separate from the original.) There was an adorable AB at Halloween, one at Christmas (I don't think there was a Thanksgiving one), one at Valentine's Day, and now one for St. Patrick's Day. Each time a holiday version is released, it's added to the original seasonal one. The ads are either across the top or in the corner. Honestly, I pay so little attention to them that I don't even notice them. I've gotten hundreds of hours (potentially) of fun for only a $4.99 original investment. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cardinal

Which ones have the ads (original, seasons, rio)?  I have original and seasons and it has been a long time since I updated mine.  Updating and getting ads would be a nasty surprise.  

I agree with jmiked, I don't like ads in paid apps.


----------



## Pushka

Angry birds RIO is very cute, especially those little guys in the second level that kind of grin at you!


----------



## Meemo




----------



## Cindy416

Meemo, the YouTube video is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissStar

jmiked said:


> I was all set to purchase Angry Birds until I saw all the one-star reviews saying that the latest upgrade includes advertisements that run during the game play.
> 
> No thanks. If I'm paying for an app, I don't expect ads.
> 
> Mike


I downloaded Angry Birds free from the android app market, so I don't mind the ads too much. Also, there is usually just a small ad box at the top of the screen (above the score). Once in a while it plays a full screen add, but there's a button to skip it, so it's not too troubling.


----------



## Cindy416

I currently have Angry Birds HD, Angry Birds Seasons HD, and Angry Birds Rio HD, all of which I probably cost me $7 or so over a period of several months. I love the way the creators issue add-ons often enough to always allow me to have a number of levels left to conquer. It seems as if, when I've almost conquered everything, out come more updates. I really think that these games are among the most entertaining apps that I have on my iPhone and iPad, and are definitely worth the money. I really don't notice the ads at all, and don't mind them given the way the creators continue to create more and more updates at no additional cost.


----------



## kindlemama

The Easter update for Angry Birds Seasons is out!


----------



## Cindy416

kindlemama said:


> The Easter update for Angry Birds Seasons is out!


It's pretty cute. I love Angry Birds!


----------



## kindlemama

Cindy416 said:


> I love Angry Birds!


Me too!


----------



## kindlemama

There's a new update for Rio out!


----------



## Cindy416

kindlemama said:


> There's a new update for Rio out!


I just saw the tweet from AppShopper. Time to download the update.


----------



## Atunah

Well darn. It took exactly 30 minutes for me to be addicted to Angry Birds and then it was ripped out of my hands again  

I don't have any pod thingies, or any tablets or any smart phone. Hubby brought home a Ipad from work to test out since some got the new one and I guess that one wasn't good enough for them anymore.  . Never even having seen in person one of the things, never having used anything by apple, I really had no clue what to do with that thing. I stared at it for a few minutes like now what. So I remembered people here talking about this game. 

Then thats all I did with it all weekend  . Then it went to its permanent home at my hubby's work for one of his peeps. 

Darn.


----------



## beama

For all you angry bird addicts, you can now download it free for your computer.  You have to download Google's Chrome first  to do it.


----------



## Cindy416

beama said:


> For all you angry bird addicts, you can now download it free for your computer. You have to download Google's Chrome first to do it.


You mean we can actually play it on our PC or Mac? If so, where do we download it?


----------



## beama

Cindy416 said:


> You mean we can actually play it on our PC or Mac? If so, where do we download it?


www.chrome.google.webstore


----------



## beama

beama said:


> www.chrome.google.webstore


Oops, sorry try www.chrome.google.com/webstore


----------



## beama

That's not working either 
Try this:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aknpkdffaafgjchaibgeefbgmgeghloj?hl=en-US?utm_campaign=en&utm_source=ha-en-na-us-webapp-angrybirds&utm_medium=ha


----------



## Cindy416

beama said:


> That's not working either
> Try this:
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aknpkdffaafgjchaibgeefbgmgeghloj?hl=en-US?utm_campaign=en&utm_source=ha-en-na-us-webapp-angrybirds&utm_medium=ha


Got it! Thanks.


----------

